# Ribble Reynolds 653 Retro Mod Project



## Gunk (30 Oct 2020)

@Hugh Jampton was offering a frame FOC so grabbed it, it will suit my sort of build.







My plans are 105 1055 7 Speed groupset, with a lovely Nervar crankset and Sora 2x7 Brifters, wheelset will be 105 1055 hubs with Mavic open pro rims. Bars, seat stem and saddle will all be modern so a sort of retro mod, which I really like building.


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Oct 2020)

That should look great


----------



## Hugh Jampton (31 Oct 2020)

Will be great to see the frame resurrected.

Look forward to the finished product


----------



## Gunk (2 Nov 2020)

I’ve now bought everything I need, as usual it’s gone way over budget! Hopefully if everything arrives on time, I will start this weekend.


----------



## Gunk (4 Nov 2020)

Wheelset arrived today, Used Mavic Open Pro rims with 105 1055 hubs, they’re in nice condition, I’ll fit the tyres over the weekend.


----------



## Gunk (5 Nov 2020)

Lots of treasure arrived today


----------



## Gunk (5 Nov 2020)

Best find was the Sora 2x7 brifters very rare and impossible to find in good condition, mine are mint.


----------



## Gunk (6 Nov 2020)

I did a little bit this afternoon, cleaned up the RX100 calipers with degreaser and wire wool, they've come up well for only £13.

Built up the wheelset. The wheels are really clean with just some minor wear on the anodised rims, They're early 1990's Mavic Open 4CD on 105 1055 rims, I fitted Schwalbe Lugano 23c tan wall tyres (£12 brand new off eBay for the pair!) and a Shimano Hyperglide 7 speed cassette, so all ready to go.





















As usual I'm just waiting for one part to arrive before I can crack on, the bottom bracket, hopefully it'll arrive in tomorrows post.


----------



## Gunk (7 Nov 2020)

BB arrived today but I just ran out of time, ended up clearing the leaves in the garden and playing tennis with my son, however I checked all the parts and made sure everything was prepped, cleaned and ready for the build. usually I can build up a bare frame in a couple of hours, so my plan is to start it later in the month when I have some proper free time.

If it fits me and I gel with it, my plan is to fit it with mudguards and a pannier rack and keep it as a winter bike, The only problem is that I'm running out of space in the garage, I probably need to cull a couple of bikes


----------



## Gunk (14 Nov 2020)

I unwrapped the frame from it's bubble wrap, gave it deep clean and dealt with the chipped paintwork, especially around the dropouts.











I touched in with a pot of Humbrol gloss enamel, takes an age to dry but is a good colour match, once it's completely dry in a couple of days I will polish and detail the frame using cutting paste.


----------



## Gunk (15 Nov 2020)

I finished the frame this morning, the colour match is perfect, so I just gently cut back the paintwork, I’ll give it a final polish once it’s on the workshop stand before I build it up.


----------



## Gunk (21 Nov 2020)

I was struggling to get the BB in earlier this week, it was super-tight, so a pal of mine re-cut the threads this morning, I will start building it up over the weekend.


----------



## Gunk (21 Nov 2020)

Shiny stuff bolted on, the Nervar crankset is gorgeous


----------



## Gunk (21 Nov 2020)

Cabling all done, bars fitted and bar tape, may get it finished this evening


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2020)

Looking good


----------



## Chris S (21 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> I finished the frame this morning, the colour match is perfect,


You would be surprised by how many different shades of black there are


----------



## Gunk (21 Nov 2020)

All done, quick shake down on the turbo


----------



## Gunk (21 Nov 2020)

So here it is finished, I'm really pleased how this came out, I'll have a quick ride and proper shake down out on it tomorrow, but on the turbo it shifts well and feels really tight. Thanks again to @Hugh Jampton for the frame, it made for a very nice project.




















Full specification

Frameset – 55cm Reynolds 653 frame with 55cm top tube length. Cinelli Lugs, Columbus Dropouts
1" Steerer tube threadless ITM Straight Carbon Forks (900mm Level 1 6061 Stem. 1" to 1 1/8" adapter sleeve). Cane Creek Threadless headset with sealed bearings, Shimano Dura Ace cable stops.

Handlebars – Forza Stratos

Handlebar Stem - Level Alloy

Seat Post – Level Alloy

Seat – Velo

Brake levers/shifters – Sora 2x7

Brake Calipers – Shimano RX100 BR-A55

Crankset – Nervar 170mm 42/52T Square Taper

Bottom Bracket – 68mm Sealed Cartridge

Front Derailleur – Shimano 105 FD-1055

Rear Derailleur - Shimano 105 RD-1055

Cassette – Shimano Hyperglide 12/28 7 speed

Chain – Shimano CN-HG40

Wheelset – Mavic Open Pro Quick Release 700c alloy rims with 105 HB-1055 32 hole hubs

Tyres – Schwalbe Lugano Tan Wall 25c

Total costs £256


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> So here it is finished, I'm really pleased how this came out, I'll have a quick ride and proper shake down out on it tomorrow, but on the turbo it shifts well and feels really tight. Thanks again to @Hugh Jampton for the frame, it made for a very nice project.
> View attachment 559366
> 
> 
> ...


Would have looked better with 531 forks and DT shifters but very nice anyway.


----------



## Gunk (21 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Would have looked better with 531 forks and DT shifters but very nice anyway.



I quite like the modern twist to it, this one is a bit "freestyle" but don't worry next project is a bit more traditional!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> I quite like the modern twist to it, this one is a bit "freestyle" but don't worry next project is a bit more traditional!


Yep, suppose so as there isn't a '653' material, it's a mix of 753 and 531c (or maybe 531pro) that makes up a 653 'tubeset'. Mind you I prefer my 653 frame to the Raleigh (Worksop) 531c frame of my Road Ace.


----------



## 12boy (22 Nov 2020)

Should be very light, and like all your projects it looks exquisite. And you want to ride it in winter slop, grit etc?


----------



## Hugh Jampton (22 Nov 2020)

That looks lovely. You have done a fine job building that up Gunk. Great to see the frame as a whole bike again.


----------



## Gunk (22 Nov 2020)

It’s not quite right, the Crankset isn’t mating to the 105 groupset, and I can’t set up the front mech (spent over 2 hours on it last night) I think it’s a 5 speed chainset, the teeth are too wide for the 7 speed chain. I’ve ordered a used 105 1055 crankset and a 113mm BB which should make it all work a bit more harmoniously. You live and learn!


----------



## Gunk (22 Nov 2020)

All stripped out ready


----------



## Gunk (24 Nov 2020)

The replacement 105 1055 Chainset arrived today, just need the new BB to come and I’ll swap it over.


----------



## Gunk (26 Nov 2020)

The new BB arrived today so back on the stand.






No dramas fitting the crankset.






But I still can't get the front mech to work properly, it is a very strange design as the hinge is offset and its possibly struggling to work with the Sora Brifter, the answer is to replace it with an early 7/8 speed Sora front mech which are more conventional, will correctly mate to the brifter, and are luckily dirt cheap used, I've managed to find a clean used one with the correct sized band. hopefully that will solve it.

It's been a bugger this one, it's put up a proper fight!


----------



## Gunk (28 Nov 2020)

I swapped tyres over this evening, still Lugano’s but the replacements have a red band and the tan walls are going to be used on another project, I prefer the look of the replacements, I think they quite suit the restomod look, I’ve also had the thumbs up from the rest of the Gunk family. Hetty is not quite so impressed


----------



## Hugh Jampton (29 Nov 2020)

Tyres look good. Had some fully red tyres on this frame at one time. Looked good, but they were a puncture magnet!


----------



## Gunk (30 Nov 2020)

A few parcels waiting me when I got home this evening.

Sora front mech






Pair of ally bottle cages






I’ve also fitted a shorter 70mm stem so the bike fits me, I have short arms!






Next job is to swap over front mechs and fingers crossed it all works properly


----------



## Gunk (5 Dec 2020)

I fitted the replacement Sora front mech this afternoon and all is well, works perfectly. So finally it is finished. It's now for sale if anyone is interested. Sadly it's just a bit too big for me, so not a keeper.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Dec 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Gunk (10 Dec 2020)

Sold it this evening, just about broke even but I enjoyed building it.

there’s some space in the garage now 👹


----------



## Cashfrancis85 (25 Feb 2021)

I have this one for sale if anyone is interested?


----------

